# Sunset from Farleton Fell yesterday



## -Oy- (Jan 19, 2020)

Yesterday afternoon I spent a couple of hours up on the limestone pavements at Farleton Fell, Cumbria.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 19, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## Pam (Jan 19, 2020)

Beautiful.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 19, 2020)

The sun setting through the naked tree branches - perfect shot.


----------



## -Oy- (Jan 19, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> Very nice!



Thanks 



Pam said:


> Beautiful.



Cheers 



Pinky said:


> The sun setting through the naked tree branches - perfect shot.



Thank you


----------



## jujube (Jan 19, 2020)

Oh my goodness, what a great photo!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 19, 2020)

So many textures ... impressive!  Thanks.


----------



## -Oy- (Jan 20, 2020)

jujube said:


> Oh my goodness, what a great photo!



Thanka 



Tommy said:


> So many textures ... impressive!  Thanks.



Cheers Tommy


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2020)

Beautiful photo Oy!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 20, 2020)

Beautiful! Even the tiny detail in the sky stand out.


----------



## -Oy- (Jan 21, 2020)

Thanks @SeaBreeze and @RadishRose


----------

